# Mistakes Done



## fchirara (Sep 12, 2016)

Those who have relocated to SA and made some errors may you kindly share so that we are able to learn from you i.e. on accommodation and anything

Thank you in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've moved this to the main SA forum for you where you should get more response


----------

